# Toe hair..... and poo patches



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

I was wondering if I should trim Izzys toe hairs, the hair inbetween her toes is really long and I didnt know if I should keep these trimmed. They are not matted or anything and they are kept clean.

And also is it neccessary to have a poo patch if it hasnt been a problem before? She doesnt get any poo stuck to her but she does have really long hair. 

So any advice on either question is appreciated!!!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Most of my cats have the long toe hair and the only time it is a problem is when I go to trim their nails. I honestly have never even thought of trimming them.

The only time that I have done potty patches is when one of the kids have had problems with diarrhea.


----------



## newkitty5 (Aug 18, 2008)

I occasionally trim my cats toe hair because he is very active (11 months) and his long toe hair reduces traction when he is running or jumping. He was slipping and sliding all over the furniture, breaking things, and I was afraid he would hurt himself if he fell. It is a pain to trim and you do have to be careful not to accidentally clip the pads on their feet, so I would not do unless there was some sort of trouble. I also have had to cut the hair under his tail, but I only do it if there is a problem. Usually it is fine, but sometimes if the stools are soft he will get poo stuck in the hair, so I cut it out.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

We only do a poo patch because Jack occasionally has issues--and believe me, nobody likes to wake up to a poopy butt in the morning.

Harley has long fur and no issues--so he doesn't get a butt trim like Jack does.

Leslie


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen has a long, thick coat, and she doesn't have issues. Even on the rare occaisions when she gets diarhea, she keeps herself very clean.
And I love her long toe hair. I think it's like cute 'slippers' for her feet. :luv


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

I don't have a poo patch on my Old English sheepdogs. It's really not necessary unless the poop is extremely soft or runny. And that cleans up easily with a wet washcloth (we get the cheapo packages of washcloths at WalMart just for this).


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Think its a personal preference if it isn't causing any trouble to her. 

I've always said I will never have a longhaired cat for the very reason that should the cat get soft poo I wouldn't want to clean that area and most cats aren't fond of having it cleaned off in my experience. So should I ever end up with a longhaired cat by some twist of fate it will recieve a bum shave to avoid ever having to deal with it.


----------

